# best dog toy ever....



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

so tini likes to roll balls up the ramp to our porch that we put up for our old chloe dog.



as shown here. well he's popped three balls and started tearing up a soccer ball so i decided i needed a new ball. we were driving around and i saw this magnificent ball and i had to go check it out. so i ended up picking it up.

anyways with out further a due




























tinis new 10 lbs spiderman bowling ball. he went crazy over it he doesnt wanna leave it alone, he even tries to yell at it when its not going where he wants it to go.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHAHA That's awesome and so cool that it has a fun theme  I can totally picture him yelling at it, lol. Does he get he teeth in it? Or is it too hard?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> HAHAHA That's awesome and so cool that it has a fun theme  I can totally picture him yelling at it, lol. Does he get he teeth in it? Or is it too hard?


no i dont think he knows theres holes in it. we keep a good eye on him so if i see him tryin he gets his attention taken away but if it gets to be a problem not hard to fill it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

that's awesome! I was meaning like holes from his teeth if they could puncture it, but didn't even think of holes in the ball!! Bowling balls around here don't have holes, lol. I forget all about big ball bowling lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

yah its one of the rock hard break a window even if you just lob it bowling balls


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> yah its one of the rock hard break a window even if you just lob it bowling balls


:rofl: OUUUUCH lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd make sure to keep an eye on him when he's playing with it. I'd be worried he might chip a tooth if it rolled back on him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL cute pictures , have heard alot of good things about the bowling balls lol , seen people drill holes and put tugropes through them . Just not so good on tile floors lol. 
BTW the jolly balls are wonderful too and a lil less destructive , they prob dont last as long as the bowling ball but we have had ours for over 6 months playing with it daily on numerous dogs including destructo dog himself Loki lol and its held up great.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> LOL cute pictures , have heard alot of good things about the bowling balls lol , seen people drill holes and put tugropes through them . Just not so good on tile floors lol.
> BTW the jolly balls are wonderful too and a lil less destructive , they prob dont last as long as the bowling ball but we have had ours for over 6 months playing with it daily on numerous dogs including destructo dog himself Loki lol and its held up great.


lol i was thinkin about drilling a hole in it and putting a tug rope on. balls really arent an inside toy here so dont have to worry about it.

@kg yah we keep an eye on him anyways we dont like him biting the balls any ways cuz then we have to keep buying new ones. but hes a champ sharp as a tack (sometimes)he mostly tries to roll it with his paws


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. My old dog Momo had a bowling ball. She ate like 3 soccer balls a foot ball,and numerous basket balls,before I was smart enough to get her one.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> LOL. My old dog Momo had a bowling ball. She ate like 3 soccer balls a foot ball,and numerous basket balls,before I was smart enough to get her one.


we had just got him a new soccer ball last week and he had already started putting holes in the skin so we were joking about just getting him a bowling ball, then i ended up just finding on fo free i was stoked


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ashley decided to snag a video of him playin with the ball so i thought i'd share


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> @kg yah we keep an eye on him anyways we dont like him biting the balls


:rofl::rofl: that sounds dirty


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol way to take it there...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

a week of playin with the bowling ball toned him up pretty good need to do more walking with him though


----------

